# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > في حب الله نلتقي > منتدى الصوتيات والمرئيات الإسلامية >  هدية الى اعضاء المنتدى

## عاشقة الصمت

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


مصاحف كاملة بصيغة mp3 حمل و استمع




محمود خليل الحصرى

http://audio.islamicnetwork.com/quran.php?reciterId=16

محمد صديق المنشاوى
http://audio.islamicnetwork.com/quran.php?reciterId=6


مشارى راشد العفاسى

http://audio.islamicnetwork.com/quran.php?reciterId=5

مصحف تراويح مكه 1426

http://audio.islamicnetwork.com/quran.php?reciterId=29

عبد الرحمن السديس

http://audio.islamicnetwork.com/quran.php?reciterId=7

أحمد بن على العجمى

http://audio.islamicnetwork.com/quran.php?reciterId=19

أبو بكر الشاطرى

http://audio.islamicnetwork.com/quran.php?reciterId=3

الحذيفى

http://audio.islamicnetwork.com/quran.php?reciterId=8

هانى الرفاعى

http://audio.islamicnetwork.com/quran.php?reciterId=27

إبراهيم الجبرين

http://audio.islamicnetwork.com/quran.php?reciterId=28

خالد القحطانى

http://audio.islamicnetwork.com/quran.php?reciterId=9

مصحف أئمة المدينة

http://audio.islamicnetwork.com/quran.php?reciterId=25

مصحف تراويح المدينه1426

http://audio.islamicnetwork.com/quran.php?reciterId=30

محمد المحسينى

http://audio.islamicnetwork.com/quran.php?reciterId=26

محمد ايوب

http://audio.islamicnetwork.com/quran.php?reciterId=22

محمد جبريل

http://audio.islamicnetwork.com/quran.php?reciterId=12

سعد الغامدى

http://audio.islamicnetwork.com/quran.php?reciterId=13

سعود الشريم

http://audio.islamicnetwork.com/quran.php?reciterId=4

صلاح بوخاطر

http://audio.islamicnetwork.com/quran.php?reciterId=18

السديس والشريم

http://audio.islamicnetwork.com/quran.php?reciterId=20

توفيق الصائغ

http://audio.islamicnetwork.com/quran.php?reciterId=23

عبد الله على جابر

http://audio.islamicnetwork.com/quran.php?reciterId=24

عبد الله الجيهنى

http://audio.islamicnetwork.com/quran.php?reciterId=1

عبد الله بصفر

http://audio.islamicnetwork.com/quran.php?reciterId=2


عبد العزيز الأحمد
http://audio.islamicnetwork.com/quran.php?reciterId=21

و في الاخير اسأل الله ان يضع هذا العمل في ميزان حسنات اخواننا المسلمين الاحياء منهم والاموات

----------


## بنت الشديفات

اسماء انتي رووووووعه يسلمو حبيبتي والله انك روعه الله يحفظك

----------


## سوسو الاردنية

بوركت يا قمرة

----------


## سوسو الاردنية

احاول انزله لا ينزل عندك فكرة ليش

----------


## عاشقة الصمت

*يمكن عندك مشكله بالجهاز انا نزلتهم ونزلوا*

----------


## ملكة الاحساس

يسلمو على الهدية انا مع تحيات جوري محمد (بنوتة اردنية)

----------


## عاشقة الصمت

اهلا وسهلا فيكي في بيتك التاني ومشكورة على المرور

----------


## شمعة امل

يسلموووووووو
وجزاكي الله خيرا

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

يعطيكي الف عافية يارب

----------


## mylife079

قمة الروعة يعطيكي الف عافيه على الموضوع القيم والرائع

الله يجزيكي الخير

----------


## تحية عسكريه

اسماء يعطيكي ألف عافيه

----------


## anoucha

مشكورة اختي

----------


## العالي عالي

يسلمو  على الهدية

جزاكي الله كل خير

----------

